# bapt-get



## jrm@ (Oct 21, 2015)

https://svnweb.freebsd.org/ports?view=revision&revision=399866

Of course, it means *b*sd *apt-get*.


----------



## pkubaj (Oct 21, 2015)

Will I get bapt@ in my room when I use it?


----------



## protocelt (Oct 22, 2015)

No symlink(2) to pkg(8) man page. bapt@ dropped the ball here.


----------



## kpa (Nov 3, 2015)

https://svnweb.freebsd.org/ports?view=revision&revision=400580


----------



## tobik@ (Nov 3, 2015)




----------



## protocelt (Nov 3, 2015)

tobik said:


>


Agreed.


----------

